# betta pun? :>



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

I came accross this meme and I thought it was a great idea! If you have any puns, post them on this thread! also you can post memes


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

grumpy betta XD the web is a wonderful place
-------------------------------------------------------------
I made my own meme! with a betta I found on the web


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

i wish this was true lol


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

The other day my mom and I were at the pet store and I asked her if she was feeling a little cichlid, she waited a few and then said 'I was, but I am feeling betta now'. lol


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't think I have the picture anymore, but it says My Fish is Betta Than Yours and I cracked up for days.


----------

